# Mid Night club photo's ????



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

with the Mid Night club having such a big part in the history of JDM i know it was a secret club but i wonder what actual photo's of the car's are about

some of the ones off the net that claim to be Mid Night cars

anymore out there ??









Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you can find some pictures on abflug's history, you will probably find quite a few

a period in time before everyone had camera phones / digital pictures easily available


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been very interested in finding out about some of these cars from this legendary club for a while now because there has always been a hint of secrecy and fascination about them. 

Understandably, as Matty pointed out, internet and digital capturing devices were not in widespread use then so capturing and sharing these photos was not possible. Some lucky few who witnessed the happenings of this cult club probably have some photos tucked in their drawers but how to get them to post them online?

Anyways here's a few I found:

Re-Amemiya RX7:










Re-Amemiya Autozam AZ-1:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mid Night Supra:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mid Night R32 GT-R testing at Yatabe Test Course:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mid Night R32. This was a Pentroof car I believe, with twin TD06-20G's.



















Here is a video of the same care. Looks slightly different in the video (probably an earlier guise) but it is the same R32. 

??R???? DEVIL GTR - YouTube


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Auto Body TBK 911:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Abflug/Revolfe cars:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Some guy also apparently had a Koenig Ferrari Testarossa: 










I wonder what happened to these cars over the years and if they are still around today...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Think anyone will actually discuss this club properly one day? As in the likes of the members telling how it really was and showing/discussing cars?


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

This is nice a cool article by maydaygarage.com

Nostalgic Wednesdays: Middo Naito Kurabu, aka MID NIGHT CLUB. | Mayday Garage


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been collecting bits and bobs for a long time now, i probably should get another hobby.


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice picture collection endo, was hoping someone would have some more :thumbsup:

Here's another R32 at Yatabe:










And the location of Japanese high speed videos from the 90's and the testing ground for many members of the Mid Night Club, the Yatabe Test Track. Many cars from the club frequently reached speeds in excess of 300 km/h on the banking which was a feat of its own, considering the steep incline of the bankings. Unfortunately the circuit was demolished following the death of Option magazine co-editor Masa Saito a few years after the disbandment of the Mid Night Club.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

No problem,
I have saved up quite a few, the obvious ones are from the scans of High Power magazine from back in the day (would be cool to see full article scans, i'm still searching), and random ones from surfing the web and coming across old japanese blogs that have the odd scanned pics from meets.
I believe there was a vhs video with footage of some of the cars on the wangan... but i've never found a digital copy

and a few more that i had on my work pc, :nervous:








































































































































































































and a pic of the replica sticker i made 
(i know, its sacregligous, but there's a back story as to why it got stuck on the car) needless to stay its no longer on the bumper


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I always wondered if it would be possible to get genuine Mid Night Club stickers. One of the blokes who runs the 7tune website was apparently given a set from a Mid Night Club member (Abflug owner I believe) so I wonder if one went to some of the known members of this club such and asked for a set if it would be possible to buy it. Now that the club doesn't exist I guess there is not such a stigma with the whole 'only members can bear those stickers'. Surely, if someone puts it on a Micra, it will be frowned upon by those who know what those stickers represent but then I guess no one is stupid enough to do that. 

In that photo on your R32 I think it looks great and given the way the photo is taken it gives it that 90's street racing feel. I always admire those kinds of photos with that 90's atmosphere emulating the Option videos of the time. Do you have any more pictures of the sticker itself by any chance?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

there are pictures of the stickers all over the net like this one.....




i know what you mean about the sticker being a members only thing
and can also see the other side of it putting the finishing touches to a 90's JDM wangan car before the club disbanded in 1999 (if the dates on the net are correct )

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

wrong fonts on that sticker though  but who ever did made a good attempt lol (that's the new Mid Night international style)










The older logo had the letters joinging together with less of a flourish on the capital letters. 










lol semantics :chuckle:

-------

To be fair nowadays it's debatable on wheter it is as wrong as it was to display the sticker as it was back in the 90s. 

Personally its all a bit silly to attempt to look like you're part of something you're not... but it is a period correct detail in a way for a street tuned skyline. 

Outside of japan it has no meaning, so nobody really cares if you're a wannabe wangan racer living in rural England.
If it really was a problem someone might have updated the wikipedia entry.... the pictured 300zx isnt a Mid Night car, and it lives in the states (i believe) since i've seen pictures of it somewhere before.

Nowaday "Mid Night" is more of a brand rather than anything to do with the guys street racing back in the day. Mid Night International being a brand put out by Abflug (or being sold by them on someone elses behalf).


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

thought I'd add this too... although it's a 1/43 model in my living room


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

endo said:


> wrong fonts on that sticker though  but who ever did made a good attempt lol (that's the new Mid Night international style)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring back an old thread - but that 300ZX Fairlady was my old car, with the sticker on it being given to me by the shop owner of AutoGarageTBK.

I wrote most of the Mid Night article. I have lots to add too. I also made the number one viewed "Mid Night" video on youtube.

Ever since leaving this forum, I've dedicated my research into the "Mid Night" club. I thought I'd share a few interesting photos I've collected, and which have been given to me, which have been rarely seen. 

I'm now friends with the Amemiya-San, from RE, Mizota-San from Revolfe, and a few others, who were founding members of the club, as well as with the owner of TBK. 

I made the original image, that started the thread as well. The "car speciall" font is deliberately off, so as not to infringe on something semi-sacred to these men. I used that image for my FB Cover photo for awhile, with acceptable praises from them, most of which have FB.

I have a colleague in Germany - both of us have devoted much time to the study and collection of information in the club. We have a full car list, etc, as well as full details of the accident leading up to the disbandment of the club, and who was at fault directly.

Lastly, we have information about the origins of the club, and the amount of secrecy with which they remained active within.

Once yearly, there is still a Mid Night meetup.

Also, the main "Mid Night" font changed over time, due to the original printer going out of business. The picture you have posted was an early 90's sticker, back when they were hand stamped using an original brush script bold stamp tool.

Since 1994, any Mid Night stickers made have been made using a two stage layer process, which helps to evade rock chips. They have a kind of rubbery texture - almost like a soft vinyl. The original stickers were just paper.

The original stickers had to be replaced on a monthly basis on the original club's cars, do to rock chip erosion. 

Without throwing any more (still secret - and kept that way for a reason) information out there, here are some images, and my video from Youtube.


























I also have a few of the original stickers, and the permission to use them (from members of the group) only on a car that is outside of Japan.

Mid Night Club Picture Video


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

crazydave3000 said:


> I always wondered if it would be possible to get genuine Mid Night Club stickers. One of the blokes who runs the 7tune website was apparently given a set from a Mid Night Club member (Abflug owner I believe) so I wonder if one went to some of the known members of this club such and asked for a set if it would be possible to buy it. Now that the club doesn't exist I guess there is not such a stigma with the whole 'only members can bear those stickers'. Surely, if someone puts it on a Micra, it will be frowned upon by those who know what those stickers represent but then I guess no one is stupid enough to do that.
> 
> In that photo on your R32 I think it looks great and given the way the photo is taken it gives it that 90's street racing feel. I always admire those kinds of photos with that 90's atmosphere emulating the Option videos of the time. Do you have any more pictures of the sticker itself by any chance?


Also, I'm that "7Tune" bloke.

Like I said, it was the owner of TBK that gave me the stickers.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh goodie....... 6speed is back!!

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

start the flaming wars......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Think anyone will actually discuss this club properly one day? As in the likes of the members telling how it really was and showing/discussing cars?


Sure I wrote an article about it on the GTROC site - just go there and use the search function. I've also met and know well two of the founder members. One, if not both of whom we will be meeting on the next Japan Tour (see non-UK events section of this forum)


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Sure I wrote an article about it on the GTROC site - just go there and use the search function. I've also met and know well two of the founder members. One, if not both of whom we will be meeting on the next Japan Tour (see non-UK events section of this forum)


Mr. Mizota and Mr. Masamichi I presume?

There's no need to flame here. I've got all my facts in check this time around.

Thankfully I've matured enough to know when to put a cork in it lol.

But in all seriousness, there is a HUGE backbone of a story behind the group. And the members rarely discuss it (unless it's over some drinks), so I hope you can get a little info out of them Fuggles~! But I will gladly admit.. it's a difficult task.

BTW, the members will all gladly attest to knowing who I am. I've approached all of them about writing the book, and they are all still in deliberations over it. I'm really lucky in that they all like me, and seem to really admire my passion. No one outside of Japan besides myself and my colleague Dan, have ever delved so deep into their history, so I think in some regard, they feel kind of glad that their efforts to achieve maximum velocity "superiority" have become famous worldwide.

It's a shame about Masa Saito however. If it hadn't have been for the death of him at Yatabe, perhaps we would still be able to see these shops grow fundamentally and greatly largely into the 21st century, continuing to build upon the passion and goals they have set for themselves.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just to add

pistonheads now have mid night tshirts /hoodies available in their shop

obviously they are repro jobbies

but thought id post


----------



## n3on1976 (Oct 10, 2013)

Excuse me, I m new on this forum...I m very interested about Mid Night Club...I found 2 issue of Max Power magazine ... December 1995 and September ,if I m not wrong...I have to check  , and an issue of a malaysian magazine...I have the die cast of the Porsche...but I m in search of any kind of material on this legendary club...Anyone here can tell me where to find any magazine, DVD, vhs or so? Thanks a lot and see u soon


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome topic and fantastic pics!!




6speed said:


> There's no need to flame here. I've got all my facts in check this time around.


I hope the facts are more precise than your Nurburgring guide:chuckle:


----------



## Superfast (Aug 3, 2021)

A little late to the party but some good info about Mid Night Club is in this article. Also some pretty good pictures and another article with pictures about Yoshida specials 930 along with other members. Both are written by me, I gathered a lot of data from magazines which were translated by Automodejapan who also had a FB page filled with scans a while back.


----------

